# An alternative to gloves, straps, chalk and bare hands.



## BigBackGrips (Dec 10, 2009)

Greetings. We're a new sponsor here (well, a returning sponsor) and we just want to say hello and tell you a little about how Big Back Grips can improve your workout, _especially _your back workouts!

We get a lot of emails from people telling us "I've given up my gloves." "I use these now instead of straps..." etc, etc. It's because Big Back Grips really take your hands out of the equation. They grab and grip a metal bar (smooth or rough) like nothing else out there, including things that cost a lot more $$. So if you're looking for a little more weight and those last few reps, give these a try and let us know what you think. (This guy wrote us later to tell us he had given up his straps entirely.)

*By the way, you can get an extra pair free with a 3-pack if you put "IronMagazine" in the shipping instructions!*






YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2009)

Check these out guys! I know P-funk tested them, do a search in this forum for his review.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2009)

*here they are: *

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/91889-big-back-grips.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/96633-big-back-grips-not-spam.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/93711-big-back-grips.html


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 13, 2010)

big back grip video is straight up official


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 13, 2010)

straightup..


----------



## MacTruck213 (Feb 18, 2010)

they sound like a great investment. if only i had a pennie every time i say that.


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah def. dude


----------



## ceazur (Mar 17, 2010)

MacTruck213 said:


> they sound like a great investment. if only i had a pennie every time i say that.



You and me both


----------



## iceman816 (Mar 17, 2010)

i've got a set of grips..i think there the best thing since sliced bread...
Great grip and allows my hands to breath and not get all sweaty...
No smelly gloves


----------



## BigBackGrips (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Iceman! (and I didn't want to say anything, but we're talking 6 bucks here. We're not asking anyone to take out a mortgage on a way better workout.) 
www.bigbackgrips.com


----------



## BigBackGrips (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh, I was at the IHRSA convention last week; spoke all the big manufacturers. They all agreed our $6 grips made their $6000 machines way more effective. (on back day, it all comes down to the relationship between your palm and the handle, doesn't it?) anyway, they'd love to be out of the business of creating and repairing the rubber-coated handles that tear, roll around the bar and impair your set.
Big Back Grips - fitness gloves, weight gloves, fitness gloves, weight training gloves, workout gloves, The world's best grip at the world's best price.


----------



## Marat (Mar 17, 2010)

I use these grips for basically everything --- even on pressing exercises. I'd highly recommend them, they are a great $6 investment.


----------



## BigBackGrips (Mar 17, 2010)

*Thank you!*



m11 said:


> I use these grips for basically everything --- even on pressing exercises. I'd highly recommend them, they are a great $6 investment.



Big Back Grips - fitness gloves, weight gloves, fitness gloves, weight training gloves, workout gloves, The world's best grip at the world's best price.


----------



## cheappinz (May 18, 2010)

great idea


----------



## cmorsurf54 (Sep 11, 2010)

Good for deadlifts?


----------



## BigBackGrips (Sep 11, 2010)

Try on opposing-hand deadlifts. (if you do hands same direction, will not make huge difference.


----------



## braveheart07 (Dec 21, 2010)

gonna have to give these a try!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 21, 2010)

very interesting.  Grips that don't compromise grip strength.


----------



## danielz04 (Mar 20, 2011)

hmm really should try these. one of the greatest downfalls with back exercises is grip for me.. thanks for this!


----------



## BigBackGrips (Mar 20, 2011)

*check out the comments on our facebook page.*

Our fans are pretty dedicated. 

BigBack Grips | Facebook



danielz04 said:


> hmm really should try these. one of the greatest downfalls with back exercises is grip for me.. thanks for this!


----------



## Ravager (Mar 20, 2011)

I've been using them for about 2 weeks now and really like them. 

It really is a great, firm, comfortable, non-slipping grip.

It does not feel nice to grip heavy iron bars without them anymore.

For the cheap money, how can you not try em out for yourself?


----------



## BigBackGrips (Mar 20, 2011)

*We agree of course. thx for the comments.*

Big Back Grips - fitness gloves, weight gloves, fitness gloves, weight training gloves, workout gloves, The world's best grip at the world's best price.



Ravager said:


> I've been using them for about 2 weeks now and really like them.
> 
> It really is a great, firm, comfortable, non-slipping grip.
> 
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2011)

Do you think it's possible to place your logo on it?


----------



## BigBackGrips (Mar 20, 2011)

We've looked into it. It would just cost more and be in the way. Not help the grip or anyone's workout. So we stayed simple. Big Back Grips - fitness gloves, weight gloves, fitness gloves, weight training gloves, workout gloves, The world's best grip at the world's best price.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2011)

If this is pressed from a machine can you not have a logo tool and die stamp it?
Don't know if I explained it right. I know that any ink will rub off...


----------



## BigBackGrips (Mar 20, 2011)

*You explained it clearly.*



min0 lee said:


> If this is pressed from a machine can you not have a logo tool and die stamp it?
> Don't know if I explained it right. I know that any ink will rub off...




However, we gear all our energies to the best grip at the best price. Anything else is secondary, especially if it raises your price without improving your workout.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2011)

Gotcha.


----------



## Tomn (May 21, 2011)

although i like my gloves now, i think ill give this one a try


----------



## wolf2009 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmm  nice grips...sure worthy of trying out


----------



## Gorilla Muscle (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow. For 6 bucks these are a steal!


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 9, 2011)

Honestly this is a great marketing idea but I think it is a little like putting the pussy pad on the squat rack


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 10, 2011)

the_warchief said:


> Honestly this is a great marketing idea but I think it is a little like putting the pussy pad on the squat rack



I don't. I use them.  As a matter of fact I need some more.  I don't like chalk.  Don't really plan on using it.  I like padded gloves for most of my work but I don't like them for my pulling work.  They are simple and work.


----------



## BigBackGrips (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey Merkaba, still get responses to this post. Thanks for the mention. Check out the new site: www.BigBackGrips.com






YouTube Video


----------



## orlymang (Aug 16, 2011)

Hm. I'm gonna give these a shot. Ordering a pair now...


----------



## BigBackGrips (Aug 16, 2011)

we look forward to your order. Big Back Grips: Lifting Grips - Lifting Straps, Weight Lifting Gloves, Fitness Gloves & Workout Gloves Alternative


----------



## rjd (Aug 17, 2011)

cmorsurf54 said:


> Good for deadlifts?


 
This was my question also...


----------



## BigBackGrips (Aug 17, 2011)

*BBGs on Deadlifts*



rjd said:


> This was my question also...



If you reverse hand deads, they are golden -- no slipping, no hand distractions. If you do same-way facing deads, they are more comfortable but will not prevent "roll". just being honest.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd say that is the only downfall to these and the only reason why I still wear veras gripps.


----------



## BigBackGrips (Aug 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I'd say that is the only downfall to these and the only reason why I still wear veras gripps.



Everyone needs a solution that works for them. We have a lot of users who use us strictly for reverse hand deads. And others who do not. There is room for all.


----------



## ldyzluvdis06 (Oct 19, 2011)

just ordered a set, can't wait to try them out


----------



## lcht2 (Nov 6, 2011)

what a bunch of fuckin pussies


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 21, 2011)

How long do they last? Im down to try'em out.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 21, 2011)

Isnt this the same thing grandma used to own to open pickle jars?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 21, 2011)

Just bought a 3-pack for the free pair.  I would be lying if I said I wasn't skeptical, but with the holidays coming up, this is definately a cheap gift to hand out to my lifting partner and a few buddies.  Look forward to giving them a try and also see what my buddies think as well.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 22, 2011)

I picked a pair up at Max Muscle today. If you go to the Big Back Grips website you can look up stores that have them. I ended up paying only $4bucks!


----------



## BigBackGrips (Nov 22, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> I picked a pair up at Max Muscle today. If you go to the Big Back Grips website you can look up stores that have them. I ended up paying only $4bucks!



TJTJ , which Max do you go to? Big Back.


----------



## Stormshadow (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 8, 2011)

Stormshadow said:


> Looks good.



So far so good. I'm using them and they work well. No matter how heavy you go it gives a good amount of cushion and grip. 

As a side note they are starting to wear down a little too soon.


----------



## lift2grow (Dec 14, 2011)

looks like a good alternative to straps, although I love straps because when I'm dead tired the straps keep me locked into the weight and I always manage an extra rep or two..I feel like if I used these I might just let go after 10 reps


----------



## lift2grow (Dec 14, 2011)

Also, for $6 they r def worth a try


----------



## BigBackGrips (Dec 14, 2011)

lift2grow said:


> Also, for $6 they r def worth a try



I know this will seem a little self-serving, but check Dr. Willey on bodybuilding.com. He wrote this as a courtesy without compensation.
Weight Lifting Straps-Bio Mechanics of Wrist Straps for Bodybuilding | Big Back Grips


----------



## suprfast (Dec 14, 2011)

Great interview with the doc.  He sums up chalk users as people that don't like to moisturize their hands.


----------



## mljoshua (Dec 27, 2011)

MAC24/7 said:


> straightup..



great stuff here! Glad to have seen this video


----------



## mljoshua (Dec 27, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Isnt this the same thing grandma used to own to open pickle jars?



Thanks for the laugh - now that's funny!


----------



## fienelarinsare (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Alda (Feb 10, 2012)

Bump


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 11, 2012)

6 dollars for these??? Are they serious??? Wow that's def. on the list! I will buy two pair just bc. LOL


----------



## theboneman (Feb 14, 2012)

i have never got something so good for 20 bucks, im getting the grips and that muscle shirt, good deal brothers,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## theboneman (Feb 14, 2012)

i have never got something so good for 20 bucks, im getting the grips and that muscle shirt, good deal brothers,,,,,,,,,,,,

excellent post, thank you. sorry bout the double post guys, my bad.


----------



## machinist9 (Feb 22, 2012)

I got these three weeks ago and there great.straight bar curls feel good.every exercise is better.well worth the money.thanks you guys for a great simple and cheap product.


----------



## Ravager (Feb 24, 2012)

Using mine for over a year now... Love em... Don't want to lift without em....


----------



## Frat (May 13, 2012)

these are nice, I've been looking for an alternative for a while.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 28, 2012)

I've heard great things about these grips. Thanks for sharing this


----------



## perfectabs601 (Aug 18, 2012)

so can anyone tell me more about these grips? I couldn't see them on his hands! What exactly are the grips? Something that you put in the palm of your hand?


----------



## walnut (Oct 23, 2012)

With the reviews here and the price really doesnt seem like you can go wrong as an alternative.


----------



## BigBackGrips (Oct 23, 2012)

Here are a few video links that should clear things up. 
First, Lionel Beyeke's back workout. (He got his BBGs at the Metroflex Gym here in Cali:
Lionel Beyeke Back Workout Video | FLEX Online
Mark F, the fitness director at one of our Powerhouse dealers doing single arm rows (check out the weight)
7 plates a side for 6.MPG - YouTube

And the muscle beach video on our site:  www.BigBackGrips.com


----------



## kboy (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't wear gloves but I do wear straps, the straps help me with my carpal tunnel because I would lose my grip at any given time during a heavy back workout so if I can still hold the strap with one finger I can finish my workout no problem, can using this grips help me? I don't mind the price just want to hear some opinions.


----------



## BigBackGrips (Aug 13, 2013)

kboy said:


> I don't wear gloves but I do wear straps, the straps help me with my carpal tunnel because I would lose my grip at any given time during a heavy back workout so if I can still hold the strap with one finger I can finish my workout no problem, can using this grips help me? I don't mind the price just want to hear some opinions.



We will help you hang on to the weight so you fingers without the damage straps can do -- and they will do damage.
Home page | Big Back Grips
Home page | Big Back Grips
Home page | Big Back Grips


----------



## R50 (Sep 4, 2013)

i like to go no hands


----------



## Shivalismith (Sep 10, 2013)

having a firm grip over the workout equipments matters most and if it is there exercising will be easier and most importantly safer to go with


----------



## Jay Young (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice concept!


----------

